# Unkown Kit



## Matzos (Jan 7, 2006)

Can anyone identify these two images, thanks


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 15, 2006)

*Anti-aircraft guns?*

Don't quote me on this, but to me these pics look like anti-aircraft guns.

I've been trying to have this confirmed by finding other pics but to no avail so far. I will update this post if I find something.

2 seconds later (typical...) one example:

http://riv.co.nz/rnza/hist/local/qf37aa.htm

Not sure if that was your question and if I answered it.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 15, 2006)

Your right about the first one being an AA gun but the second is a field gun of some description (still researching) the pic you posted is not the same gun as the first pic, unfortunately.
I have been trawling the internet for info on both these guns since Matzos posted them. Thought you had ended my quest then Arcticwolf. bou;


----------



## Matzos (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far solthum solthum


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 15, 2006)

*Patience: still learning*



			
				Bombardier said:
			
		

> Thought you had ended my quest then


 
No, sorry, I need to learn to be more patient before I post...


----------



## Reloader (Jan 16, 2006)

Matzos, could this be the 2nd one, an anti-tank gun without armoured shield?

http://www.thetankmaster.com/ENGLISH/AFV/45mm1937.asp

The AA gun may be a relative of this one:

http://www.thetankmaster.com/ENGLISH/AFV/85mm52K_01.asp

These are from the reference gallery of a modelling site, but there are a lot of excellent large-scale pics!


----------



## MakeWar87 (Jan 17, 2006)

*artillary*

It kinda seems like som sort of artillary the second one maybe modifed mortars for a fixed position or something.  I dont know though just throwing out more ideas


----------



## Polar (Jan 18, 2006)

Matzos said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify these two images, thanks


I think that is Cannone Da 47/32 M35 italian 47mm anti tank gun.

Look this pic 
http://lnx.vecio.it/MondoAlpino/Armi&Equipaggiamento/Supporto/img/115.jpg


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd say your right Polar.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 18, 2006)

Me too, nice one Polar


----------



## Matzos (Jan 20, 2006)

Again thanks for the info, sorry about the delay in replying, I have no access to the internet on my new Unit and have to wait until I get home at the weekends solthum


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 13, 2006)

Heres the breach of the 47mm AT gun






kilt;


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 28, 2006)

that is sick


----------

